# How to make sweetener?



## PsyCLown (8/1/17)

Hey guys,

So I did a quick Google but couldn't find anything too useful.

Any ideas how to make your own Sweetener concentrate? We have tons of Canderal at work, would that suffice? Perhaps just mix it with some PG?

Thanks,
Psy

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## blujeenz (8/1/17)

PsyCLown said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I did a quick Google but couldn't find anything too useful.
> 
> ...


No, Canderal has aspartame in it, rather try Stevia, a natural herb.
If you get the liquid, then a few drops in PG should do the trick, how many? I dont know, start with 1 drop in 10ml PG till its to your taste.

I wouldnt want to vape Aspartame, xylitol or saccharin, but have tried Stevia in a rather bitter Chai tea DIY.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Va-poor (8/1/17)

Vapehyper sell sucralose crystals in smaller quantities if you want to make it yourself. Otherwise their solutions are cheap. I can't speak to the quality though as I have never used it. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RichJB (8/1/17)

Maybe try something like this.

Erythritol is being used increasingly as a sweetener in juice, and has the big advantage that it doesn't gunk coils as much as sucralose does.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## alex1501 (8/1/17)

RichJB said:


> Maybe try something like this.


Hi, what is your experience with erythritol? I have 500g pure and it evaporates very clean, but I can't feel the sweetness at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (8/1/17)

@alex1501, I haven't tried it yet. It is apparently not as sweet as sucralose so one would have to use more. I don't mind that because I tend to use natural sweeteners like pear, marshmallow, honey, etc. so I usually leave sweetener out of recipes. However, in cases where it is required to bring a chocolate to the fore, for eg, I would prefer a more subtle form of sweetening. I don't vape commercial juices so I haven't been blasted with the sucralose overload that is found in many and have thus not developed a taste or need for it.

That said, I have no intention of making my own. Apparently some commercial juice sweeteners are now being made with erythritol and I suppose DIY vendors will offer them in due course. I use so little sweetener, and the concentrate is so cheap anyway, that I'm not inclined to make my own. Even just buying sucralose and dissolving it in PG is more effort than it's worth to me. It's R40 for 10ml which lasts me about a year.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## alex1501 (8/1/17)

RichJB said:


> I tend to use natural sweeteners like pear, marshmallow, honey, etc


Seems like best way to go, everything else gunks up the coils quickly, or it's not really sweet. 
Thanks a lot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Graeme (25/10/17)

Found the following in the local Spar the other day ... Supa Sweet (Sucralose / Potassium Sorbate / Water) in 100ml bottles. It's produced by a company in Gillitts (supasweet.co.za) and seems to be exclusive to Spar in KZN. The blurb says 2 drops = 1 teaspoonful of sugar compared to CAP Super Sweet @ 1 drop per teaspoonful. The 100ml bottle is cheaper than many suppliers 20ml CAP Super Sweet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (25/10/17)

Graeme said:


> Found the following in the local Spar the other day ... Supa Sweet (Sucralose / Potassium Sorbate / Water) in 100ml bottles. It's produced by a company in Gillitts (supasweet.co.za) and seems to be exclusive to Spar in KZN. The blurb says 2 drops = 1 teaspoonful of sugar compared to CAP Super Sweet @ 1 drop per teaspoonful. The 100ml bottle is cheaper than many suppliers 20ml CAP Super Sweet.



At Spar? Are you sure it's safe for vaping? From what I saw on the site it's for food and drink, not for inhalation. I'd be careful with this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Graeme (29/10/17)

CAP Super Sweet - *Ingredients:*
Water, Sucralose, Citric Acid, Sodium Citrate, Potassium Sorbate, Sodium Benzoate

This
Water, Sucralose, Potassium Sorbate

If CAP is deemed OK then I would say this is OK. The CAP description states - "perfect for cooking, baking, desserts or beverages", so neither are actually designed for vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Hooked (29/10/17)

I agree with @zadiac and @Graeme that just because something is safe for ingestion, doesn't mean that it's safe for inhalation. But do we even consider that when buying ready-made e-juice????? 

As far as food-related sweeteners are concerned, Stevia is the best as @blujeenz said. Stay away from Xylitol, because it could give you diarrhoea AND IT'S HIGHLY TOXIC FOR PETS!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (30/10/17)

Afaik no flavours except Flavorah are designed specifically for vaping. The rest are multi-purpose flavourings which are also used in the food and beverage industries. 

On the Mixlife podcast last night, Atom and ConcreteRiver were shilling the sweetener that very few people use: Flavor West. Cap Super Sweet is 20% Sucralose, TFA is 5% Sucralose 5% Maltol. FW is straight 10% Sucralose. So not as overpoweringly sweet as Cap but without the flavour-muting maltol of TFA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

